
Most active newsgroups 1987 – Guess the top three - yesenadam
I thought this was amusing&#x2F;surprising. From <i>Life with Unix</i> (1989), p224-5 :<p>Statistics indicate that the ten most active newsgroups (in order of activity) at the 
beginning of 1987 were:<p>soc.singles discussions related to being single<p>soc.women discussions of women’s issues<p>rec.humor jokes, limericks, and other humor<p>comp.sys.ibm.pc discussions related to IBM micros and clones<p>comp.unix.questions questions related to UNIX<p>comp.sources program sources<p>rec.autos discussions about automobiles<p>misc.consumers discussions of consumer interests<p>comp.unix.wizards discussion of experienced UNIX users<p>comp.lang.c discussion of the C programming language<p>Yes, that’s right. The topic of interest to most Usenet readers is single’s issues. From 
our research, we conclude that a UNIX programmer is three times more likely to use 
Usenet to discuss what to do on a date than how to implement shareable libraries.<p>Just remember to delete the first three newsgroups from the top of this list before 
trying to use it to justify Usenet to your local management.
======
DrScump
Wow. I contributed on most and lurked on most of the rest.

    
    
      rec.autos
    

Or as we called it, "wreck dot autos"

    
    
      comp.lang.c
    

Cue Henry Spencer's .sig quote of Ritchie: "NOALIAS must go. This is not
negotiable!"

    
    
      rec.humor
    

Which degraded in quality long before Eternal September, hence Brad
Templeton's moderated rec.humor.funny

